# Mule Deer Vid



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

Put this together a few years ago.... okay...more like 4 years ago... im sure u will like the reaction of the deer after I put a large muzzleloader conicle through both of his lungs at 40 yards...

Deer Hunting


----------

